# Why does the flag have to have so many stars?????



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2015)

Had a few inlay kits I hadn't gotten to and what with the 4th of July coming up decided to get these 3 done. 

Fitting all those stinkin' stars was a major pain in the patootie. I don't know that I'd ever do these again unless a customer special ordered them.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

I like the two on the ends.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 23, 2015)

http://bfy.tw/UDc

Nice pens!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2015)

Very patriotic! Like the middle one the best! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2015)

I like all 3. I've been thinking about getting some of those laser kits. I've done the jigsaw puzzle kits and after a couple, they get easy as pie to do....

Nice job on yours...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2015)

They're all really nice, but the middle one is my favorite! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2015)

SENC said:


> http://bfy.tw/UDc
> 
> Nice pens!



Smartass


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Smartass


Moi?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 25, 2015)

And that's why I sold you a bunch of those inlays. Huge PITA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

